# Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe



## rober49 (Feb 12, 2016)

brinkman PM4.JPG



__ rober49
__ Feb 12, 2016


















brinkman PM2.JPG



__ rober49
__ Feb 12, 2016


















brinkman PM.JPG



__ rober49
__ Feb 12, 2016






aren't you supposed to come with MORE money when you go to the scrap metal yard?!?!? I went to a local scrap yard today to look for some expanded metal to build a charcoal box & found a Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe. mechanically it's in great shape, no cracks, warpage, heavy rust, or holes. there is some surface rust & all the wood needs replaced.  I built a fire in it to clean it. I plan to remove the firebox & wire wheel & high temp paint everything & replace all of the wood, use gaskets or sealant wherever it's needed & install pressure latches on the doors. this must be an older model because while it's no Oklahoma  Joe the metal is heavier than chargrills & current brinkman models. by eye I'd guess it to be 3/32" thick. this should hold me over until I can find a used Oklahoma joe.

there's an L shaped bracket on the bottom under a hole. is there supposed to be a drip can there? (see the top photo.)


----------



## tbern (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice find!, I love searching threw a local junk yard, amazing what you can find.


----------



## rober49 (Feb 13, 2016)

yup, you never know what might turn up in a scrap yard. i frequented most scrap yards in my area 2 years ago when my aluminum canoe was stolen. i did not find my canoe ( had that boat 40 years!! ) but i did find a morris minor convertible.

 the price was right for this smoker too! so now i'll head to a different yard to find some plate steel to make a baffle & tuning plate(s) & i still need some expanded metal for charcoal boxes.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know these smokers, but judging from the rust in the first picture, there's probably a drain hole for fats/oils/juices on that end so that bracket is probably meant to hold a drip can.  Clean up that drain hole and any old 1# or 3# steel coffee can will probably work on that bracket.  Just get a strong button  magnet to hold it in place so it doesn't totter off.


----------



## rober49 (Feb 13, 2016)

I did a search & actually found a PDF file version of the owners manual for this grill. as suspected the L bracket is for either mounting a can or hanging a bucket to catch drippings

http://images.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/805-2101-S.pdf


----------



## rober49 (Feb 14, 2016)

when the snow clears i'll get started on this grill. I've found various sealants that should work on the firebox connection, as far as door gaskets how do the self sticking gaskets work or would I be better off using a glue on gasket? has anyone use a high temp gasket on the firebox connection instead of sealant? I see how the tuning baffle/plates are set up. is it worthwhile lining the bottom with firebrick?

lastly I see most of you are using toggle clamps as door latches. are there other options?


----------

